# PC App for stream CLEAR QAM TV Over internet



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I am looking to stream my local cable Clear QAM channels online for viewing (for me only) away from my home. I (obviously) have DirecTV and also a Hava (Sling-box type) system. But I want to beable to watch the local football games and channels that are only available on Clear QAM. I've use a PC program called Orb for MANY years with my PC analog TV Tuner card. Works ok. But I wanted the channels I can't get otherwise. However Orb software doesn't see or support the QAM part of USB and PCI tuners. Does anyone know software like Orb that DOES support Clear QAM?

Thanks


----------

